# Mondeo 2.2 tdci remap advice?



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi

Just wondered if there are any st owners who have had there car remapped & if so what kind of difference it has made, I have been looking into the 30bhp gain but im unsure if anything else has to be uprated i.e injectors etc

Any info much appreciated

Regards
Aaron


----------



## Mondeo220 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bluefin and Decat, useful, reliable gains.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup a decat would be something to consider imo, would free up a lot of power specially on a diesel.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

You are better with a Roveron box, its plug and play and makes a hell of a difference.


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply chaps.

Well I went and had a chat at a place local to me and it looks like I'm going to go for a remap, looking at an extra 30+ bhp and 45 to 60 fpt so should definatly feel the difference. Once the remaps done will possibley look into a decat.

Thanks again
Aaron


----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

Then sit the ronbox(*******) on top. A little more horses but many more torques. Ran one on my old MGZT CDTi after superchip, impressed!!!!!

Horses up from 142bhp to 156bhp but 251lb/ft to 291lb/ft


Steve.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

mr bountyfull said:


> Then sit the ronbox(*******) on top. A little more horses but many more torques. Ran one on my old MGZT CDTi after superchip, impressed!!!!!
> 
> Horses up from 142bhp to 156bhp but 251lb/ft to 291lb/ft
> 
> Steve.


I have a decat on mine and a roverron, its a tdci 2.2 mondeo. From 155bhp upto 168bhp and torque upto 330lb/ft. Last place i went for the rolling road could not handle the torque as it was the old type of rollers and couldnt handle over 300lb/ft.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

lambchop16v said:


> Thanks for the reply chaps.
> 
> Well I went and had a chat at a place local to me and it looks like I'm going to go for a remap, looking at an extra 30+ bhp and 45 to 60 fpt so should definatly feel the difference. Once the remaps done will possibley look into a decat.
> 
> ...


Wrong way about doing it mate, the whole point of a remap is to get the engine working with what it has, do the mods 1st then get a remap else you will need to remap it again to get the best from the decat.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Totally agree remap is the last thing you do if you are doing anything to it.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Yup a decat would be something to consider imo, would free up a lot of power specially on a diesel.


glad i saw this, ive always read about decats but never understood what they will and will not work on, so a decat on a diesel if useful?


----------

